# Furry Book List



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

After searching for a while and not finding a decent list, I decided to post here to see if I could get some recommendations and possibly a sticky out of this. I'm NOT looking for books written specifically for furries, what I'm looking for is fantasy and sci-fi books that include characters that could be considered furry or scaly. I'll start with what I have in my library.

Avian

Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach

Canine

The Call of the Wild - Jack London
The Plague Dogs - Richard Adams
The Sight & Fell - David Clement

Deer

Fire Bringer - David Clement

Dragon

The Dragon Jousters series - Mercedes Lackey
The Dragonriders of Pern - Anne McCaffrey

Feline

Catfantastic Volumes I-V - Andre Norton & Martin H. Greenberg
Ghattens' Gambit, at least a 2 book series - Gayle Greeno
The Ghatti's Tale, 3 book series - Gayle Greeno

Ferret

The Ferret Chronicles, 5 books - Richard Bach

Rabbit

Watership Down - Richard Adams

Unsure

The Thurb Revolution (Furry Toad Creature), May be part of a series - Alexei Panshin

Various Species

A Taste for Rabbit - Linda Zuckerman
Animal Farm - George Orwell
Bardic Voices, series - Mercedes Lackey
The Slayer books - William King
The Valdemar Books - Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

Held in the unlikely event that the first post gets to full =/


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Is this thread "Furry creature-containing", "Furry 'theme' and / or creature-contiaining", or "Anthropomorphic Animal-containing"?


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Is this thread "Furry creature-containing", "Furry 'theme' and / or creature-contiaining", or "Anthropomorphic Animal-containing"?



Pretty much, as long as it features an intelligent furry creature feral or anthro as atleast a secondary creature. Hmm, I should probably add Call of the Wild to the list.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 14, 2010)

Why not call them books with furry characters?


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Why not call them books with furry characters?



Good point, if a mod could please change this to Books with furry characters I would appreciate it.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Ah, so Anthro-containing books.  That's different from Furry - Furry book gives the impression of something like Concession, Anthro gives you stuff like Sonic even.  

Regardless, I can't be too much help here:  I mostly read Sci-Fi & Fantasy, and not too many of those I read predominantly have anthros (well, WHFB books do, but those featuring them are often rare and almost always they (the anthros) are the bad guys). Just for the sake of stating those I know with anthropomorphic animals, though:

+ 2nd Dark Elf Trilogy Book by RA Salvatore.  Has the Pec-turned-Hook Horror thing, which has sorta led to the Hook Horror gaining humanish tendencies.  Oh, and Illithids.  Psychic squid-people probably count as anthropomorphized.  Villainous, beyond Pec-dude.
+ [snip]slayer books by William King.  Beastmen and Skaven (goat and rat folk, respectively), but again they're villainous.  Heroes are usually Dwarves and Humans, occasionally an Elf.  First three books (well, 'books' - some are just a massive compilation of sequential short stories).


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 14, 2010)

Richard Bach's Ferret Chronicles. Only read the third one (Writer Ferrets: Chasing the Muse). It's a world of ferrets :3 

But in serious, I love that book and can't recommend it highly enough to anyone who needs a little creative jumpstart (writer, artist, whathaveyou). Quick easy read that I always go through twice a year.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 14, 2010)

If you don't mind feral:

*The Sight* and *Fell*

are awesome books


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> If you don't mind feral:
> 
> *The Sight* and *Fell*
> 
> are awesome books



Firebringer is also by this author, and is better in my opinion. Also Watership Down, and Animal Farm could be considered classics.

On the non feral side I read an interesting book called A Taste for Rabbit. It's not bad.


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

List updated and I would like to thank Katty for unknowingly showing me a book (Jonathan Livingston Seagull) that I read almost a decade ago that fits this list.

Also Attaman, I can't find enough info on the Dark Elf book to include it without reading it myself, sorry.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

Would "Where the Red Fren Grows" be part of this too?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 15, 2010)

The Golden Compass
it has a talking polar bear
and everyone has daemons (talking animal companions)

And the Chanur books.
I've only read one of them, but it sounded very feminist (strong and clever females, weak and stupid males) => I hated it, but if you're a teenage female in need of an ego boost, you'll probably love it.


----------



## furryguild (May 16, 2010)

*Destroyermen: Into the Storm, Crusade, Maelstrom, and Distant Thunders  (Books 1 through 4  )  
*

*Raptor like lizard men galled the Grix, Cat like humanoids called The Lemurians, and humans of course.  Read more about this series here... *

http://www.taylorandersonauthor.com/books/into-the-storm/

Been stuck on this series for  awhile now and totally hooked on it.  This is the epitome of an anthro story.  A MUST read.  Warning though.  Skip the first chapter of the first book.  It has no bearing on the story and more for those that are into WW2 factoids.  Trust me just skip the first chapter or just scan it.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Maus/Maus II furry graphic novel based on nazi's persecution of the jews and the death camps one was sent too
nazis=cats
jewish=mice
americans=dogs
polish=pigs
french=frogs


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (May 16, 2010)

Oh yay! I loved Joust! one of my favorite book serise of all time!

Um..the Warrior seriese by Erin Hunter. About feral cats and their society....theyre for younger readers but not a but read if your bored. hmmI have a lot that ive read if we're including SciFi with animal like aliens....i have a few to add but for the life of me I cant think of the titles.

Crow and Weasle is an AMAZING illistrated book about two native american anthros on a exploration trip. One of my favorite childhood books. I wouldn't usually add kids books but its not REALLY a kids bok, just a short story thats llistrated  

ummm the Kisha'ra series by Amila Atwater-rhodes (spelling) is about anchient animal shifters...does that count? 

The Last Sphinx is a mostly out of print book about cheetahs in a deserted future EArth, one very special one who is having visions from anchient Egypt. This book inspired my fursona actually.

Theres one about bats, its a seriese, the sequal is called Sunwing but I dont remember the first one....

The lady who wrote the Warriors has a seriese about bears...

Does this include Werewolf stories?


----------



## furryguild (Jul 10, 2010)

Anything newer or has anyone tried to read the Destroyermen Series that I suggested?


----------

